# Video: Bloody little ripper mate



## Ekka (Nov 22, 2006)

A helmet cam ride in the bucket truck, some craning and some fiddling around .....

8.42 mins and 43.82mb

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/bloodylittlerippermate.wmv


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool video cam, chains on a crane removal? Is that regulation or a prference?
I have used cable and nylon straps in the air, think they are much easier on the ground crew and easier to work in the air.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 22, 2006)

Chains, chains always chains.

They wont let you use rope ever, and sometimes if you negotiate you can use synthetic loop slings.

I suppose I'm used to the chains and for lifting logs out "el naturale'" the chains are easily adjusted so you dont have to worry about straightening pieces.


----------



## Dixie1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*neat!*

I thought it was neat to see how extensive the decay actually was once you made the cuts. When you see that it reinforces the reason to take it down. I like the head cam!


----------



## Andy1234 (Nov 23, 2006)

Not for tree work, but for lifting machinery and heavy steel, we ALWAYS use chains. They are specifically rated for overhead lifting and proof tested. 

The little metal tag you can see on the big loop is a cert tag showing that it is an overhead lifting chain.

They're NOT cheap, btw...

Andy

Nice vid, Ekka!!! You make it look easy...


----------



## trevmcrev (Nov 24, 2006)

Good call on the decay and crane use Ekka. And good call on the paying customer for getting you. I'm sure they had low bids from inexperienced/dodgy/desperate types. When you make the call its unsafe to climb theres no point risking your life coz they're a tightassss


----------



## MrRecurve (Nov 25, 2006)

Which picker driver did you have for that one Ekka, I couldnt get a good look at him.

Also, is using the skip much cheaper than getting a log truck in?


----------



## Ekka (Nov 25, 2006)

See if you recognise this guy?

We filled that skip, 10m3, and my truck, 4.5m3.

It's crap wood good for nothing and it costs $62 a ton to dump ... works out cheaper to just bin it than drive rubbish around, pay dumping plus wages,wear and tear etc.

And you can put bigger bits in the skip plus fill it with rake up. Makes huge gains on a jobsite.  

PS: Watching the poms get flogged in the cricket, great stuff.


----------



## MrRecurve (Nov 26, 2006)

Ahhh it was Grant. He's a good bloke.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 27, 2006)

He's a happy chappy, and Anmel is always so punctual, I always try to use them.

He liked that job, was cruising and the crane was certainly relief for him coz no log chucking etc.

Then when we packed the skip he just relaxed in the shade.

I like jobs like that, all goes smooth, no gut busting and lots of toys.


----------



## Bearclaw (Nov 28, 2006)

*Great vid Ekka*

Do Poincia always have such large buttresses? We don't have too many cool trees like that and Euc's around here.

I also wanted to ask how heavy that container was fully loaded?


----------



## Ekka (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah Poinciana's always got buttresses like that. This one was rotten and the tree had progressively leaned more toward the road, anyway was a re-landscape job.

Out with the old and maybe some day in with the new.

The picks from the crane totalled about 6000kg plus add a few smaller bits and pieces plus rake up ... maybe 7000kg, the truck would lift that, they said they cant lift it if it's full of soil. That would equate to around 12000kg upwards.


----------



## Bearclaw (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, round here the big bins like that, theres a limit, usually no more than half full with soil, 1/3 sand, or concrete.


----------

